# How long to wait before jarring honey?



## Emsbees (May 15, 2014)

How long should I let extracted honey sit in the bucket before jarring? This is my first year extracting and I have heard different things about how long to wait between extracting and jarring the honey. Do the presence of bubbles really matter or is it just aesthetic?

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Serendipidity (Feb 3, 2013)

I usually wait about 3 days to let everything undesirable float to the top!!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I usually wait at least a day; longer if the temps are cool. A lot depends on how you extracted, temperatures, how you strained, etc. Bubbles are really only aesthetic but I've found that when the bubbles rise and sit on the surface, so do very small particles of wax. That's why I give it a little time so that my finished product is pretty clear. It's really up to you!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

If you're going to sell it, I'd wait three days. For personal use you can bottle same day if you don't mind bubbles, wax bits, etc. You can skim off any bubbles also. I extract one day and bottle the next. I also set the honey buckets in my water heater room to keep it warm. The last bottle or two usually gets film of small bubbles so I keep those for myself.
Congratulations on your first extraction.


----------



## Emsbees (May 15, 2014)

GaryG74 said:


> For personal use you can bottle same day if you don't mind bubbles, wax bits, etc.


I should have mentioned that I will be using a filter on the bucket I am transferring the honey into from the extractor. Will I still get wax bits? This will be for personal use and to give to friends so I'm not too worried about perfection. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Serendipidity (Feb 3, 2013)

Small parts will still go through! Fill 1 container and see how it looks. Should probably be ok.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Emsbees said:


> I should have mentioned that I will be using a filter on the bucket I am transferring the honey into from the extractor. Will I still get wax bits? This will be for personal use and to give to friends so I'm not too worried about perfection. Thank you for your advice.


Depends on the filter hole size. Most filter kits have three different sized filters that fit onto a 5 gallon bucket. I usually use the middle (I think it's 400 micron) filter and it's faster than the smallest size and leaves the honey clear while getting out bits of wax, bee parts, etc. I let mine settle overnight then bottle and it's real clear and looks great in glass bottles. Hope that helps, good luck!


----------

